# Scanning bags vs individual



## JackPan (Dec 1, 2017)

Has anyone just scanned the whole bag amazon gives you at the warehouse and after you Finish delivering have like 4 packages.unaccounted for left? I always return them back to the warehouse. But it made me think. If those packages were unaccounted for delivery what if some people don't return them? Seems like they should get a better system


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Happens all the time.
Check your itinerary when you're down to the last 5-10 packages, if the count is off use the "pick up" option from main menu to try to scan the packages. Call to support works as well but easier to do it on your own if you can.
Of course you can return them if in fact it's easier or closer for you. But for your own sake the sooner you find them the better as you could possibly have to drive out of your way to deliver.
Trust me....plenty of drivers consider them "gifts"!  

I manually count as I scan. If I scan a bag I make sure the count is on, if not I find the missing packages before I leave the warehouse. They could be "problem" packages.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Bags? Hahahaha, that's a good one.

They haven't had bags here for months now.

We just get a single barcode. Yes, sometimes there's extras, and that's ALWAYS been true. Sometimes they are missorted, sometimes they were 'rejected' but in there anyway, and sometimes the check out people are idiots and don't actually tell you what they are supposed to...


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I prefer to scan individual items and be responsible for each one since we have a dock rather than a single file line not much time is saved scanning a bag when there are often issues with them


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I also scan every package and keep a manual count. My issue with scanning the bags isn't having to occasionally pickup extras. It's the risk that the app will think I have a package that never made into the bag. Mistakes happen but if the WH can't find it then how do you prove that you never got it? You don't... Scan everything, organize as you go, and after a few rounds you should be able to finish just as quickly and without holding up the line.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If you have the packages properly sorted in your vehicle, it wouldn't matter if you scanned the bags. You would know right away if you have a package left over once you've finished a zone and moving to the next.

Use the pickup function to scan it and deliver it before moving to the next zone.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Trust me....plenty of drivers consider them "gifts"!


Those are ones with low morals.


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

The other day I had 14 packages missing.

If I only scanned the bags and loaded the packages in my car without counting them before I left the Warehouse i would have been screwed!

I would recommend scanning each package.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Here in miami we still have bags but interesting enough my last 2 routes were "bagless". Hated the bag system as 80% of the time counts were off and seemed ridiculous that they had to pack packages like a piece of luggage. Must be a pain for warehouse workers too. 

And I was not suggesting the OP give himself any "gifts"..........just noting what some drivers do/did.


----------



## Placebo17 (Jan 20, 2017)

Scan the packages individually. For many reasons...


----------



## Jeff1205 (May 15, 2016)

Placebo17 said:


> Scan the packages individually. For many reasons...


Exactly!

I have learned that you will have more issues if you scan the bags instead of the packages.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Scan indivual packages. It adds 5-10 minutes but it saves you from the scrutiny of the Blue Vests after you hit the missing package button (a red flag) for every package missing to clear your itenerary. Most the time the package is found somewhere else before you ever realize it's missing but when that package never materializes and it's last known location is supposed to be your bag - its not confidence inspiring.


----------



## SoggyF (Jun 24, 2017)

Yea the extra few mins at the warehouse is way better than sitting in your car thinking your done then look back in your back seat and there's 3 packages looking back at you. Toss em over this upcoming bridge?....hmm maybe


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

If I'm doing an AM route that is going to have a small radius then I scan bags. If I have a few left in car with 1 stop left I just pick those up and deliver them unless they are way out of the way. When you are on your last stop just look around in your car and see if you have any so you can pick them up before swiping finish.


----------



## JoeBuckYourself (Aug 7, 2017)

I scan the bags, check the amount of packages that are supposed to be in the bag on the app, then count while loading. If the numbers don't match then you have to scan everything from that bag to log in the missing ones. I also browse the numbers on the packages to check for mis-sorts. It will save you time when doing a large block (>40 packages), I only except 4 and 5 hour blocks (logistics) anymore as anything less isn't worth it in my opinion as I live 25 min from the warehouse.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

JoeBuckYourself said:


> I only except 4 and 5 hour blocks (logistics) anymore as anything less isn't worth it in my opinion as I live 25 min from the warehouse.


Even if you live 10 minutes from the warehouse 3hr blocks are not worth it. Everyone here learned that and stopped taking them but then they on boarded more drivers so now we wait till they figure out. I've seen this cycle play out 3 times now...


----------



## JoeBuckYourself (Aug 7, 2017)

My region offers mostly 3.5 hour blocks, after doing a few of these I realized that there is no difference in amount of time it takes to complete these vs. a 4 hour. But they get gobbled up fast in this region as our warehouse is fairly new and the large amount of new drivers on-boarded in the last couple of months. I only see 3 hour blocks at the end of the day.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Bygosh said:


> Even if you live 10 minutes from the warehouse 3hr blocks are not worth it. Everyone here learned that and stopped taking them but then they on boarded more drivers so now we wait till they figure out. I've seen this cycle play out 3 times now...


I don't mind 3 hour blocks. If I'm lucky I'll finish in 2 hours and have a second block lined up as soon as that one ends.


----------

